# Paying Off Camper Expansions



## Chiana (Mar 17, 2018)

Is there any benefit to paying off the final camper expansion?  It takes a lot of bells.  I just wondered whether or not there was a point to paying off the final loan or if I should just I keep crafting special requests with my bells.


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 17, 2018)

For now there isn't anything special when you pay off the final loan. I wish they would reward us with something to celebrate. You should save money and don't need to spend your bells on that yet.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 17, 2018)

Does anyone know which one is the final camper expansion ? I'm currently paying off the loan of 200,000 bells.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 17, 2018)

I think I have done 2 expansions and I just decided to stop as there doesn't seem to be much of a reason to go inside my camper.  I hope they incorporate it more into the game and give it a bigger role.  Something like "renting" it out to animal campers and surrounding them with their preferred furniture.  Or having camper rallies where there is an Island where you compete with other players to see who has the spiffiest van inside and out.  Just something to give us a reason to devote the time and interest to our vans.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 17, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> I think I have done 2 expansions and I just decided to stop as there doesn't seem to be much of a reason to go inside my camper.  I hope they incorporate it more into the game and give it a bigger role.  Something like "renting" it out to animal campers and surrounding them with their preferred furniture.  Or having camper rallies where there is an Island where you compete with other players to see who has the spiffiest van inside and out.  Just something to give us a reason to devote the time and interest to our vans.



I feel the same, like I still enjoy decorating it, but I really doubt anybody else actually looks at people's campers since there's no "point" to it. I think they should make it so when you visit someone's camp to trade or give kudos sometimes they'll be outside, and sometimes they'll be inside, giving us a reason to actually explore people's camps and campers. I rarely go into people's campers and I usually find that they don't really decorate them for the most part. Which makes me sad!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 17, 2018)

The last upgrade is 250000...I did the the final upgrade cuz I readsomewhere in the last datamine they found data where there might be a 2nd camper so I wanted to go ahead and get ahead of the game if it's true than I'll want it as soon as it comes out but what I really hope is we can turn our camper into a house and just see the camper on ur islands or when u ur visiting someone else... I'm done crafting everything except 2 special request of the newest villagers though so I didn't have much to spend bells on I could either save them or upgrade my camper so I picked the camper!!!����


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 17, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel the same, like I still enjoy decorating it, but I really doubt anybody else actually looks at people's campers since there's no "point" to it.



I never visit the inside of campers. I hardly put effort into decorating the inside of mine either but I do love choosing a good style for the outside of it.



Ashariel said:


> The past upgrade is 250000



Ooh great. :{ Ah well, I guess it gives me something else to keep working at in the game.


----------



## amemome (Mar 17, 2018)

I have some extra bells i can share if anyone wants a bit of help with camper loans.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 17, 2018)

amemome said:


> I have some extra bells i can share if anyone wants a bit of help with camper loans.



We can share bells in Pocket Camp ? How ??


----------



## amemome (Mar 17, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> We can share bells in Pocket Camp ? How ??



If you list something at an expensive price and I buy it, we can share bells that way.


----------



## Chiana (Mar 17, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel the same, like I still enjoy decorating it, but I really doubt anybody else actually looks at people's campers since there's no "point" to it. I think they should make it so when you visit someone's camp to trade or give kudos sometimes they'll be outside, and sometimes they'll be inside, giving us a reason to actually explore people's camps and campers. I rarely go into people's campers and I usually find that they don't really decorate them for the most part. Which makes me sad!



I like the idea of giving kudos in the camper of acknowledging a visit in some way.  I like the camper and enjoy decorating it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you all for the replies.  I will use my bells for crafting for now but try to gradually build enough excess to pay off the final camper loan in case it eventually unlocks something.  I would be able to payoff a good portion of it if I stopped hoarding all the rare fish and bugs. I feel a need to keep them just "in case."  LOL


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 17, 2018)

amemome said:


> If you list something at an expensive price and I buy it, we can share bells that way.



That's how I helped out my mom! What a nice offer. (And off topic, I don't know if you saw in the other thread but I absolutely adore your campsite with the ocean backgrounds!)

I've done two expansions of the bottom and two of the top. I think my last loan was 100K? So I paid that off and I'm done for now. I have a list of "end-game" goals for when I'm like the lucky high-level folks around here and can spend my time on the flower furniture and stuff like that. Maxing out my camper is on that list.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 19, 2018)

I paid off the entire thing and you don’t get anything for completing the final loan. Hopefully they add more expansions in the future


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 19, 2018)

im slowly paying off my camper tho mine is like a 50k loan.


----------



## amemome (Mar 21, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> That's how I helped out my mom! What a nice offer. (And off topic, I don't know if you saw in the other thread but I absolutely adore your campsite with the ocean backgrounds!)
> 
> I've done two expansions of the bottom and two of the top. I think my last loan was 100K? So I paid that off and I'm done for now. I have a list of "end-game" goals for when I'm like the lucky high-level folks around here and can spend my time on the flower furniture and stuff like that. Maxing out my camper is on that list.



Hey, thank you so much for the compliments!

If anyone needs some bell donations for their camper, please add me and let me know ur IGN so i can buy your stuff for $$. I think ACPC is more fun the more space you have to decorate so I want to help people pay off their camper loans.


----------



## Chiana (Mar 21, 2018)

amemome said:


> Hey, thank you so much for the compliments!
> 
> If anyone needs some bell donations for their camper, please add me and let me know ur IGN so i can buy your stuff for $$. I think ACPC is more fun the more space you have to decorate so I want to help people pay off their camper loans.



That's a very kind offer.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 22, 2018)

amemome said:


> If anyone needs some bell donations for their camper, please add me and let me know ur IGN so i can buy your stuff for $$. I think ACPC is more fun the more space you have to decorate so I want to help people pay off their camper loans.


Would you mind helping me out? I am currently trying to upgrade my camper all the way and could use some help! My code is 4616-6689-573, I'm Jonah!


----------



## laurenh (Mar 22, 2018)

amemome said:


> Hey, thank you so much for the compliments!
> 
> If anyone needs some bell donations for their camper, please add me and let me know ur IGN so i can buy your stuff for $$. I think ACPC is more fun the more space you have to decorate so I want to help people pay off their camper loans.



That is so generous! Would you like to help me out? My IGN is 8709 6316 902 and the name is Lauren. Thank you!


----------



## amemome (Mar 22, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> Would you mind helping me out? I am currently trying to upgrade my camper all the way and could use some help! My code is 4616-6689-573, I'm Jonah!





laurenh said:


> That is so generous! Would you like to help me out? My IGN is 8709 6316 902 and the name is Lauren. Thank you!



Added both of you! I think if you try putting rare fish in your market box for the max money allowed per item, I can buy those. But let me know what you'd like me to purchase!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll try and catch some. And I'll vm you what to buy. Thanks again!


----------



## laurenh (Mar 23, 2018)

amemome said:


> Added both of you! I think if you try putting rare fish in your market box for the max money allowed per item, I can buy those. But let me know what you'd like me to purchase!



Wow thank you!!! Those extra bells have helped me out SO much. That was so kind of you.


----------

